# blue tounged skink crusty eye



## skink boy (Dec 29, 2011)

hi my BTS, Mr pickles gets a watery/leaky eye, by morning its crusty and hard for thim to open, hes sheds and eats fine, its only the one eye.
all my temps and humiditys are fine and he has plenty of space to move,
i not sure the age or sex of my blue tounged skink but he is as him as a uk sized 10 shoe 
cant find the answer anywhere on the web so any suggestion will be great x
could it be the mario worms im feeding him i heard they bite???


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

it could be(&sounds like) the start of an eye infection,

what substrate is he on?


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

The crusty eye thing can happen from time to time in blueys. I don't know what causes it. The best way to sort it out is to give your bluey a warm bath - in a plastic tub or similar - in a few cm of warm water (approx. 80 to 85 degrees F). I put a sheet of glass over the top of the tub, so it steams up nicely in there. Leave him in there for say 45 minutes and repeat each day for three days. You may find that this clears it up (I don't believe it is an infection of any kind).

Hope this helps,
Mark.

ps. Put up some pics and I can try and ID which kind of blue tongue you have.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Tiliqua said:


> I don't believe it is an infection of any kind


i can easily be an eye infection, most geckos and skinks eye infections start with crust building up around the eye which ends up taking over the whole eye before causing total blindness... i'm not saying it to worry them just warning them to keep an eye on it


----------

